# Ice fishing with Navionics



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Who is ready to hit the lakes ice fishing? When you do don't forget to use your Navionics go boating app to get you right onto your favorite spot!


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Navionics app is a game changer, used to go out looking for a spot, drilling hole after hole, sometimes never getting quite on that spot. Now I walk right out with confidence, no more wasting time looking. That combined with my other electronics, it's game on!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You can also input waypoints into the map so you can walk to the spots that you found with your boat electronics.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

jcoholich said:


> Who is ready to hit the lakes ice fishing? When you do don't forget to use your Navionics go boating app to get you right onto your favorite spot!


You didnt put any waypoints on there!!! I agree that app is a must for ice fishing.


----------

